# 19 year old 178 cm currently 168 pounds and just starting my training ADVICE NEEDED



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi well as you can tell by the title i am 19 5 ft 10 ish and 168 pounds i recently decided to start working out basically out of sheer boredom as i have alot of free time on my hands so i have been working out going swimming and doing weight training and i am really enjoying it so far although i figured if im going to be doing this all the time i might as well be doing it right lol

i work as a postman which is a very active job as i am constantly walking carrying a weight from around 9 till 1 o'clock everyday i figured this was a bonus that i have over other people that train ( except personal trainers ) as i have a cardio session every morning

this is how i try and break my week down....

Monday:-

straight after work i will go for a swim for around 30 mins constantly doing lengths then a 30 to 45 min exercise bike or rowing machine session followed by weighted sit ups

Tuesday:-

Bench press 15 reps at a low level weight x 3

Again with 10 rps at a mid level weight x 3

Again with 5 reps at a high level weight x 3

Pec Dec Fly 20 reps low level weight x 3

Again with 15 reps mid level weight x 3

Again with 10 reps high level weight x 3

Front Pull Down 20 rep low level weightx 3

Again with 15 reps mid level weight x 3

Again with 10 reps high level weight x 3

Leg Extensions 20 reps low level weight x 3

Again with 15 reps mid level weight x 3

Again with 10 reps high level weight x 3

Wednesday:-

Same as Monday

Thursday:-

Same as Tuesday

Friday:-

Same as Monday & Wednesday

Saturday :-

Same as Tuesday & Thursday

Sunday:-

Rest

So thats basically how my week to week training goes the equipment i have access to is a york 2002 multigym http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/keep-fit/york-2002-multi-gym.asp

a rowing machine , a exercise bike an eciptical trainer and some free weights. i was thinking of adding a wall mounted punch bag too is this good for my training ?

rite now my diet is well apauling i have read many links about the proper diet for training and links about creatine and protein and all the different vitamins and minerals but i must say i find the whole subject mind boggling , what i need is a set plan on what i should eat and at what times but i cant honestly find a way of doing it my self .

Im not a fussy eater and the only food i really cant eat is any sort of fresh fish or tinned but apart from that i love all fruits and vegetables meat chicken pasta cereals anything really .

So basically my questions to all you experienced lifters and trainers is if my current training schedule is okay or maybe i could be adding more to it doing more exercises?

and my second plan is what should i be eating daily

like in the morning i have toast rite now then nothing till my dinner usually some sort of meat with boiled veg then maybe some fruit this okay ?

if any of you guys could help me out in any way it would be most appreciated

oh and here's some pictures of my current body i know its bad but its going to change


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

Where do I even begin on this one gary! I am going to advise you because the way you are talking and thinking is the same way as when I was 16 years old, 4 years ago.

First off your training is bad. Way too much and not enough variety. The diet, as you said is a waste of time also. To be honest you didnt say what your goals are? Im not sure if you want to look like arnold schwarzenegger or the guy on the front of mens health? Tell me exactly what you want and we can go from there...................


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Gary,

Yes, I agree with the aforementioned in that you are not being very specific with your target goals.

As detailed in your comprehensive script, I personally feel you would like the 'beach body' physique, simply as you state you are swimming THEN cycling/rowing for a further 30 minutes after you have just swam constantly. This is way too much cardio at one time.

As the big fella above stated, please give us some additional details in order for us to help.

Chris


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the replies ..

hey Jnr Mr Plymouth , sorry i forgot to say i would like to have a cut body and a little bigger than i am just now

hey chris is that too much cardio ? i dont feel that tired after my swim thats why i thought i must not be working my self enough and is why i do another cardio session

Mr Plymouth sorry to ask it mite sound a bit stupid but what do you mean by variety ?

thanks again for the response guys


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

No way eating enough... probably 5 times too little protein, and 3 times too little calories given the amount of cardio your doing..


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Nick so what should my diet be then ? can you give me an example of what you eat and when?

what about supplements are they really nessasary or could i achieve the same gains without them ?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You need to be hitting a good 3000+ good cals a day to gain any muscle, forget about cardio for the time because your young and it's easy to strip bf at our age! you need atleast 160grams of protein a day so get yourself a decent protein powder such as Muscle milk because you'll probably struggle eating that much protein... also get some Meal replacments! When it comes to training just have a look around the board as there are many examples of diet programs..


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice luckybigarms the thing is i find it really easy to gain weight i am currently the slimest ive ever been i used to weigh around 15 st and was seorisly over weight should i try and have more meal replacements ?

ive been looking and cant find anything that tells me what i should have in the morning afternoon and evening is there any links you could give me ?

thanks again mate


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

do any of you guys know were i could find a list of excersizes to do and there names? if such a thing exsits that is lol


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

go to flex.com or try cnp website theirs training advice and diet.remember keep it simple.if you wana get big stay of the cardio for a few months.and do basic movements,bench press.squats,deadlifts.ok kid good look.


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for the advice wise guy alhave at look at those sites

cheers


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys been reading about a little bit more and have came up with this new routine to match the equipment i already have , just wondering if you guys think its ok ?

Monday:-

Flat Bench Press 3x 8-12

Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes	3X 8-12

High Pully Pushdowns 3x 8-12

Bench Dips 3x 8-12

Lying Tricep Extension 3x 8-12

Tuesday:-

OFF

Wednsday:-

Deadlift 3x 8-12

Low Cable Row 3x 8-12

Bent Over Barbell Row 3x 8-12

Bent Over 1 Arm Dumbell Rows	3x 8-12

Lat Pulldown 3x 8-12

(front,close.isolation)

Low cable Bicep curls 3x 8-12

Low Cable Bicep reverse grip	3x 8-12

curl

Lying Bicep Curl 3x 8-12

Thursday:-

Off

Friday:-

Press Bar Shrugs 3x 8-12

Lateral Raises 3x 8-12

Military Press 3x 8-12

Leg Extensions 3x 8-12

Standing Leg Curls 3x 8-12

Saturday:-

Off

Sunday:-

Off


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

guys sorry for all the posts but ive got another couple of questions that hopefully someof you could answer....

what eactly does 3x 8-12 mean ? is it 12 on a lower 10 on a medium and 8 on a higher weight ? just wanted to make sure ....

and when is a good time to work in my ab workouts would it be during my days off or during a training day??

thanks

gary


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

3 sets of 8 - 12 reps keep your reps within that range for growth...so not below 8 and not above 12 mate

abs? what are they lol imo they should b trained evey 2 - 3 days

ps dont appologise for asking questions mate if nobody asked them none of us would know anything eh! just ask away everyone on here is very helpful mate you'll get a lot of help...goodluck


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

ah cheers BIG-UNC so how does my routine look so far?

2-3 days for abs you say ? so would it be advisable to put some low cable side bends high pulley crunchs bench crunchs and weighted situps in rotation to my days off ?

thanks again mate


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

gary2006 said:


> Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes 3X 8-12 Nope
> 
> High Pully Pushdowns 3x 8-12 Nope
> 
> ...


All the ones i've said no too (imo) is because they are isolation movements or there are better exercises...

Stick to compounds... heavy weight, good form - and concentrate on increasing the weight you are using each session - even if it is only small amounts - your body will adapt to the small amounts of extra weight by getting bigger....

Have you ever seen anyone who can squat 200kg for 10 reps have small legs? Nope 

Try this: (all sets are working sets - do a couple of warm ups first)

(eg. Deadlifts - (if you could lift 140kg)

1st warm up - 60kg x 6

2nd warm up - 100kg x 6

1st working set - 140kg x 6

2nd working set - 140kg x 6 = 2 working sets)

Tues: Pull

Thurs: Push

Fri: Legs

*Tues: *

*
*

*
* Deadlift - 2x6

Bent Over Barbell Row - 2x10

Lat Pulldown - 2x10

Barbell Curls - 2x10

*Thurs: *

*
*

*
*Flat Bench Press - 2x8

Military Press - 2x8

Lying Tricep Extension - 2x10

*Fri:*

*
*

*
*Squats - 2x10 (imo - if you can't do these at home - join a gym - they are a must!)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 2x10

Calf raises - 3x15

IMO - if you add isolation exercises into this you will risk overtraining and your progress may well go backwards...

Remember if you cannot increase the weight you are using over a period of time - you won't get any bigger - if you stall either drop some exercises so you can concentrate more on getting more weight on the bar - or eat some more...

Nxt you really need to post up your current diet -

ie...

Meal One -

Meal Two -

ect...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^ theres your answer gary mate


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey crazycacti i really appreciate you posting here and helping me out...

so dump all those exercises ? i see were your coming from tho if i understand you correctly its because i need to build up muscle mass first before i can start training the different parts of the muscle and notice any difference?

those squats you were talking about its just a barbell placed on the shoulders and then you bend your legs and keep your back straight?

if so i have a barbell do i still need to join the gym?

a question about over training , what if after my weight days i do my routine for that day and after say an hour or so i dont feel that drained could i do the days routine again ? i really like to feel my body is getting a workout when i have training days

oh about the diet im currently reading

Formulating your diet for beginners

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5071

but im finding it really hard to understand

im reading about how we need all the different things like fats proteins and carbs and that you have to eat several meals a day dependent on your personal requirements in order to maintain a high metabolism and if your on a high carb low fat diet you will need more meals per day than if you were on a high fat low carb diet , well at least i think thats the way it is lol

but im having trouble formulating a diet for my self to work around my hours of work and stuff, i usually get up around 6 - 6.30 a.m have something to eat in the house then nothing to eat untill around 2 oclock then basically just eat a couple of things and never have a set plan i dont really enjoy cooking either so its basically just eat whatever's there , do any of you guys know good food for training thats quick and easy to make ?

i like all foods on the the list except all the fish stuff , i was thinking about going into Holland and barretts tomorrow after work to get some oils and some mrms or protein shakes does anyone know of any good ones ?

im sorry if it seems as if im being lazy here but i genuinely cant formulate a diet in my head from a day to day basis i just cant think of what to eat and when , would it be possible for some of you guys to show me what you eat on a day to day basis and when so i could get a better understanding of the whole thing ?

thanks again lads

gary


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

oh and what about my ab workouts how should i fit them into my training week ? and does it have to be a tuesday thursday and friday that i train or could i choose 3 other days ?

cheers

gary


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

you got it bud - those exercises will pack on more mass than anything else - but, because they are hard and taxing they will produce hormones that will not only be anabolic (muscle building) but also raise your metabolism - ie make you leaner....

you got it - squats, just find a liitle cip on the internet...

here is one of my favourites... Tom Platz http://www.joeskopec.com/dontstealbandwidthwwwdotjoeskopecdotcomplatz.wmv

the problem is you need it on a rack which you can step under and put on your shoulders - and when you get heavy (as with other exercises) you'll prob need a spotter - something a gym can provide 

just post your average days diet down - its so much easier to adjust a current diet than to give you a completely new one - just be honest....

we'll all give you some help then  - i have a few ideas already

as for vitamins - post up your diet, then i can give you some link for cheap vits (much cheaper than H+ B) and exactly what you should be taking to start off with


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

oh, and abs - i need not worry just yet - but its up to you


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

okey thanks for the replys crazycacti much appreciated

just now i have no real set plan for what i eat my usual day follows something like this

morning

al have some toast a glass of milk and some fruit

afternoons

occasionaly i will go to gregs and get a mexican chicken oval bite and a steakbake and/or a meal with some sort of meat with veg or if i cant be bothered making anything il have a ready made meal.

for snacks i usuall go for crisps & cheese and jacobs creamcrackers

sorry if this is a bit sketchy but when i say "i have no real plan" i mean it i eat whats ever in my fridge at what ever time ive never really stuck to any sort of way of eating thats why im finding it so hard to make one now 

oh crazy just another question how do i know which weight i should be starting on i dont wanna strain my self and i dont wanna go easy on my self

also should each set of 8-12 be going up in weight the 3rd set being the heaviest?

thanks guys

gary


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

weight wise - if you can get the reps with GOOD FORM - then you know nxt week it can go up...

if you can't get it then it goes down the nxt week....

as for diet - you will have to start making things and buying a lot of chicken/steak/mince etc...

i'd start off with 200g protein/200g carbs/80g fat as see what happens in a say a month....

if you lose more than 2lbs a week - eat more

if you put on more than 1 lb a week - eat less...

don't count the first weigh in after a week - some of this will be water...


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks again crazy mate

yeah i understand what your saying now pal with the weights,,,

so with what info you have given me i can think of a couple of things i could eat what about...

chicken with mashed potatoes cabbage suede and carrots

mince and mashed potatoes

steak with a jacket potato

these would be my main meals around 5 pm but what should i eat in the morning should i have say porridge as it is full of protein and will probably do me during the whole duration of my morning run until say around 2oclock when ill have something else to eat

This is normally when i snack and eat anything so can you think of anything i could that i could fill this time with until my main meal ?

my main meal will be around 5 pm and comprise of the 3 dishes i that i can make above

this will most likely be how my diet will be

what about the shakes that i hear so much about or the oils form h&b ? should i incorporate them ?

so crazy or anyone who can help me out a little here and critique my attempt at a diet plan maybe share a few tips if there is any of what you guys do it would be most appreciated 

cheers lads

gary


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

you will prob end up eating more than you are now - most people on this forum eat a minimum of 6 meals a day - more when trying to lose weight...

if you wan't to check calories of food/how much protein is in 200g chicken breast ect... check out www.calorieking.com

porridge isn't full of protein bud - but if you add a why or similar type of shake to that it'll be fine...

i eat about 2lbs of meat a day and more protein on top of this - that'll give you an idea of the amount of food you will have to eat...

as to shakes - whey (one place is www.bulkpowders.co.uk) is best after a workout and morning

imo - have an MRP whist you are delivering (Meal Replacement Powder) good ones from www.extremenutrition.co.uk

just research the board and read read read


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks crazy al take a look at those sites and try and get something worked out ,, al post when i can come up with something lol

cheers mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bumping this for after lunch when I can have a good read..........


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

guys im still finding this whole diet thing hard to understand

crazy you said try 200g protein 200g cards 80 g fat

ive been looking on calorie king and it says scrambled egg with 2 large eggs w. 1 tbsp non-fat milk, no added fat is 90 g fat and 56 g protein

so just with 2 eggs my whole fat intake for the day is done and im over by 10 g?

i just dont understand how i can fit 6 meals out of that many grams of protein carbs and fat?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

thats not right -

1 egg is about :

7g protein

5g fat


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

oh yeah sorry there my mistake i was reading the calorie value lol sorry bout that


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

you could try (as a example) ...

100g oats + 4 eggs + 20g Whey in water - (p/c/f) (45/70/20)

1 MRP + 10 ml udos oil - (40/20/15)

200g chicken breast + 75g Basmati Rice + 20g olive oil - (50/60/20)

200g Steak + 75g Basmati Rice + 20g olive oil - (40/60/20)

30g Casein in water before bed + 10 ml udos oil - (25/0/10)

On workout days - after training - 50g Whey + 50g Dextrose - (40/50/0)

Non - workout days - 200g Protein - 210g Carbs - 85g Fat - (2405 cals)

Workout days - 240g Protein - 260g Carbs - 85g Fat - (2765 cals)

This is really rough and the first things that came into my head - but it gives you a rough idea


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the other guys have answered your training questions Gary and as long as you listen to their recomendations you will be on the way to acheive your goals..

now diet for you is a diffrent matter than most because of the amount of cardio you are doing in the morning although it must be pointed out that the body gets used to certain forms of exercise and will adapt.

Here is a typical diet i would suggest:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, handfull sultanas, 1 banana, 2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 200g (uncooked weight) Chicken with 75g Brown rice (uncooked weight

Meal 3 - Same meal as meal 2

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme mass

Train

PWO - 2 scoops of build and recovery

Meal 6 - Good quality meal providing approx 80-100g Carbs and 50g Protein.

Meal 7 - 75g Oats & 2 scoops extreme protein

this will be alot more than you currently eat but do try to eat this amount of food daily i would look at eating this diet mon-fri then eating whatever you want but still keeping in a fair amount of protein on the weekends.

remember Gary without the correct quantities of food you will not grow and i don't see fat gain to be much of an issue with your job.

just by increasing your protein amount your body will look diffrent..

i would also recommend you use these supplements.

Fish oils 1 with each meal

2 x multi vit tab (am & pm)

2g vit-c

B-complex tab twice daily

5g creatine daily.

hope this all helps gary..


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Crazy & Pscarb really really appreciated

what about timing does it matter what times i eat all these stuff at ?

well ive just finnished my first training scheme on my new routine still working on my form for the deadlifts but it should come along ,,,

i was meaning to ask the weights i have right now total 40kg and with this weight i strugle on the last couple of reps on the deadlifts is this normall for just starting out ?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

make sure your doing them properly

http://www.criticalbench.com/exercises/deadlift.htm


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah i read up a bit on it before i tried it crazy cheers for that link tho diddnt see it mate ,,,, so what about the weights should i be able to lift more at my current weight?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is this board the best or what. All good advice.

Gary, when you skip meals it tells the body to hold on to what it has. The body wants to store till the next meal, get my point?

Eating 5 meals will tell the body to burn it's last meal because it thinks another one is coming.

In my opinion you need to drop bodyfat just like me. I also think starchy carbs might be a bit of a problem for you just like me.

Just an idea.

Meal 1, 3, 5. 45 grams of carbs, 35 grams of protein, and 7 grams of fat.

Meal 2, 4. 18 grams of carbs, 14 grams of protein, and 3 grams of fat.

The best way to rev up a metabolism is to eat more food.

Eating a piece of bread with milk for breakfast isn't going to cut it.

I eat 4 eggs for breakfast. I eat a small chicken breast for every meal.

With the chicken breast eat a nice salad, or an apple or broccoli or a carb that wont spike insulin much. I bet you are even more confussed now. 

Just make sure you eat fish, eggs, turkey, chicken, beef or pork with each meal and you will be fine. Preferably in that order. Some say eggs first then fish. Salmon is the sh1t, imo.

You might also want to take in some fish oils. Those are omega 3 fatty acids and you just like me, need those.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

crazycacti has summed it up great IMO, pscarbs diet is spot on.

just make sure you get the fundamentals sorted, diet is all about preparation. if its not in the fridge you cant cook it, if its not cooked you cant eat it and if its not in your stomach you cant use it!! so get step one sorted and the rest falls into place.

when it comes to working out, be safe. you should be doing enough to be tired but energetic when you finish. the natural endorphin high from the weights will keep you coming back for more!!

bulkpowders.co.uk are a great place for protein shakes, a simple whey powder with some flavouring wont set you back much and its all worth it. a shake in the morning and after a gym session are the most important times.

heed the advice from this thread and youll be well on your way!!

best of luck, if you want to keep a track of your progress, start up a journal and track how you get on


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey guys thanks for all your advice im still a little sketchy on the whole dietary thing but with a little persiverence i should be fine

rite so my shopping list will be :-

Whey

udos oil

Casein

Extreme mass Train

build and recovery

Fish oils 1 with each meal

multi vit tab (am & pm)

vit-c

complex tab twice daily

creatine

so this is how my day should shape up:-

meal 1 6:30 2 scoops whey with 100 g oats ( microwaved with water) with fruit and fish oils

meal 2 12:00 MRP ( can anyone recommend a good one?)

meal 3 2:00 200g chicken/steak/mince with either 75g basmati or veg

meal 4 5:00 same as meal 3

meal 5 whey or build and recover after work out ( will i include this meal on a non training day?)

meal 6 30g casein in water

so hows that look guys?

im sorry if im being a bit of a pain in the **** here with all my posts any other person would have picked it up by now lol i just wanna make sure im doing everything rite

so what about swimming on my off days could i not do this ?

cheers again lads

and yeah winger this is what a site !


----------



## basford (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't wait 5 and a half hours between meal 1 and 2. I'm guessing that this is when you start and finish work?

put some Protien bars or something and fruit in your bag tp plug the gap.


----------



## basford (Feb 21, 2006)

repost


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

gary2006 said:


> Whey
> 
> udos oil
> 
> ...


It is a good site! 

The diet looks ok for the guy that doesn't cook. 

Swim on your off days. It hits every muscle in the body, but most swimmers are not that ripped.

Fish oils are the sh1t!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gary take some almonds and seeds in a plactic bag and eat them half way between meals 1 & 2


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the advice pscard i will definitely try that !

well anyway was my first day of dieting and my chest/tri workout

it started off...

6:30 100g oats with a banana

2:00 2 chicken breast with lots of salad

6:00 2 chicken breasts with instant microwaved rice

8:00 scrambled egg x 3

i cant get the supplements till next week ,,, im going to order some whey creatine and fish oil capsules this should add a lil more depth to my diet

i know i should be eating more but at what times should i fit this in ? and what time should your last meal be at?

well 2morro legs 

im really liking the whole weight lifting it fills up the loose hours nicley with all the planing on meals and stuff

oh that was another question is it possible i could tone down a bit and lose some body fat whilst also getting bigger ? or do you have to get big before you can tone and notice any difference ?

anyways thanks for all your efforts guys your making a newb finally understand some of this stuff lol

well im off out

al keep posting anyways hopefully in a years time when my holiday is al be looking much better than those first 2 photos lol


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you'll naturally tone up first kiddo once you start traing your muscles become toned then grow you may think your losing weight but just keep training and things will come take it easy mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gary2006 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the advice pscard i will definitely try that !
> 
> well anyway was my first day of dieting and my chest/tri workout
> 
> ...


i take it you are tying to lose some bodyfat.

Eat all your fats, proteins, carbohydrates together. Eat a fat with every meal, I wont go into detail here but it will help. Olive oil on your salad will be a good thing with some vinigar.

Banana's are not the best food for dieting, apples are better, peaches are better and so are berries, all of those are good.

If you can help it choose green beans, broccoli, asparagis, etc instead of rice when dieting, this will make a diffrence.


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

cheers guys yeah hackskii im ordering the fish oils and protein and creatine next week and all be adding other supplements & vitamins along the way and al post when i get them  im thinking on gettin my mate to weld a rack for squats so i dont need t be going out to a gym till ive got a bit of muscle and less bf 

when do you guys think i should start to see a noticable diffrence i dont wanna get too big i would prefer to choose when to not gain any more and tone instead would this be possible ?

cheers again ladz keep up the good work


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

gary2006 said:


> i dont wanna get too big


If that happens call me! I want your routine and diet.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol ^^^^^^^^

me too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I would look at it like this.

First you need a plan.

Once the plan is in place you initiate the plan, it is not going to happen overnight but it will give you comfort that every day will get better than the last.

Sometimes it will be 3 steps fwd and 2 steps back. Don't fret; you will be assured that your very next meal or workout you are closer to your goal. If you have this mindset you will for sure succeed. I GUARANTEE IT!!!!!

I have been dieting for 14 weeks and have lost 24.5 lbs and just over 6 inches on the waist. I am still not happy, but I am getting there one day at a time.

As long as you stick to "THE PLAN" you will get there. It wont happen overnight but be comforted in the fact that each day is better than the last.

This makes me happy when I make my goals.

Make a goal that is reasonable, get a log so you know where you have been and stay on course.

I have a huge calendar in the bathroom where I mark down my weight and tape my stomach, I have been marking on that for a while and if I feel like I am blowing it I look back a month then smile at my success.

You will get there, it just takes time and every day will be closer to your goal.

That in itself will make you happy when you think about it.


----------



## gary2006 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey guys how it all going being going good with the diet and the excersize plan although ive got a couple of questions to ask i seem to be gaining a bit oif weight is it possible i could fit in a couple of cardio excersizes to my week in days wich i am not doing weight training? and after my work outs i feel as if i could do more i am really energetic and not feeling any burn or anything what so ever would it be advisable to do the same routine again in like 45 to an hours time? or would this be over traaining ?

thanks gary


----------



## Carter (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, not a gd idea repeat your rountine 45mins l8r! Increase your intensity mayb if you have lots of energy left!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are gaining weight that is not necessarly bad.

Once the metabolism gets used to what is going on you might not keep gaining weight.

After a month, if you are still gaining then I would say back off on the cals some.


----------

